# Lower resolution = Better FPS?



## Theblackoutow

I recently (within 2 months) got a 26 inch monitor, 1920x1200, and I got a new computer (see signature) I was wondering if I had a smaller monitor if I would get better FPS.


----------



## Twist86

Well you shouldn't have THAT much trouble with that resolution. Overclock the processor to 3.4-3.6ghz and I think you will see a big boost to your FPS.
5850 is one of the most powerful cards you can buy currently...people run 3 monitors for Eyefinity and have no issues with FPS gaming. The only difference is they have higher clocked i7s 

Though to answer your question yes lower resolution will increase frames by 3-6 FPS per drop but running your monitor out of the native WILL make it look worse.


*edit*
Also let someone who actually owns a i7 speak on this but if I recall disabling Hyper-Threading also increased FPS on games. Wait for someone to verify though.


----------



## MacBook

Yes there is a difference, chances are it would be quite a bit different and not just 3-5FPS.


----------



## jpdaballa

in every game its different.. sometimes in 1280 X 1024 i will be getting 55 fps and in 1400 X 900 i'll get 30..

Sometimes I will be getting 60fps in 1280 X 1024 and then 50fps in 1400X900

just try it out and see what you like better


----------



## The Chad

Lower resolutions will give you (small) boost in FPS, because there is less to process. Don't worry too much about the size of the monitor (26inch), its resolution that'll matter now. 1980x1200 is a big size so obviously there will be more for the GPU to do but if you have the card to run it then it'll look great gaming with such a monitor 



Twist86 said:


> Also let someone who actually owns a i7 speak on this but if I recall disabling Hyper-Threading also increased FPS on games. Wait for someone to verify though.



Only in some cases does disabling HT give you a performance increase. And it'll only be a few FPS, nothing major. I just leave mine on, cause really, I don't notice any difference.


----------



## Theblackoutow

Chad, what do you think I could OC my i7 to stable on air.


----------



## ducis

Theblackoutow said:


> Chad, what do you think I could OC my i7 to stable on air.



why dont you find out?


----------



## bomberboysk

Theblackoutow said:


> Chad, what do you think I could OC my i7 to stable on air.


You cant tell how someone else's chip will overclock, it all depends on how good the silicon you get is.


----------



## The Chad

yeah, we wont be able to tell you the result you'll get. But I know almost everyone with an i7 can get 3.4Ghz stable on air. With better coolers you probably could go higher but i'm not sure, you just have to hope the chip you bought is a really good one.


----------



## Masterfulks

What frames are getting with what game right now?

Naturally smaller is better, but sometimes something as simple as updating your drivers will give you a nice boost. I'd try to adjust other settings down before I mess with resolution.


----------

